# Such ein Programm



## Xel666 (1. November 2004)

Hi, leute

also habe seit geraumer zeit ein remote keyboard + usb interface. Habe bis jetzt immer Cubase SX benutzt aber da ist die auswahl von midi-instrumenten eher.. schlecht
Könnt ihr mir evtl. ein Programm empfehlen welches viele midi-instrumente inbegriffen hat...


----------



## jore (23. Dezember 2004)

Das liegt nicht am Programm, sondern am GM Standard, welcher eben nur 128 Instrumente hat. Wenn dein Keyboard noch weitere Instrumente eingebaut hat müsste sowas eigentlich im Handbuch stehen. Normalerweise wählt man andere Instumente über die verschiedenen Soundbänke an.


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2004)

Was du suchst, sind VST-Instrumente. Damit kannst Du das Sound-Potential Deines
Sequencers erweitern. Die erscheinen dann wie die anderen Instrumente bei der
Auswahl.

Schau Dir die Auswahl mal bei nem Instrumente-Shop wie Sound&Drumland oder http://www.musicstorekoeln.de/ an. Da werden sich Dir neue Welten öffnen.

Als Alternative wären da noch Programme wie Reason, diese arbeiten aber
auf Pattern-Basis. ( naja..)

jore: nee, mit dem GM-Standard hat das eigentlich nur eingeschränkt zu tun, denn
wer sein Midi-Keyboard an einen Rechner hängt und GM-Sounds benutzt, ist
selber schuld. Das ist wie Familieneinkauf ohne Auto machen 
Xel hat auch geschrieben es sei ein Remote-Keyboard, also ohne Sounderzeuger.

mfg chmee


----------



## CSS Depp (24. Dezember 2004)

man darf vermuten, dass er eher so ein allround GM teil sucht als
etwas (entschuldigung) "professionelles".

wenn ihm das steinberg USM nicht, langt kann man iihm eigentlich
nur die VST instrumente von roland empfehlen, die dinger sind
besser als ihr ruf, und auch im preis-leistungsverhältnis in ordnung.

eine übersicht über macintosh findest du hier.

die meisten hersteller machen auch windows versionen, du hast als jetzt
erstmal 150 links zum anklicken, viel spass.


----------

